# ABA 8v on Megasquirt?!?



## AWDb5Dub (Oct 22, 2009)

Im thinking about running Megasquirt for my turbo project since my OBD1 harness that was in the car was hacked up by the PO for some reason. I do have an entire parts car that is OBD2 which wont be hard to pull all the needed wiring but I figure if I am going turbo I might as well spend $500 on a MS setup as opposed to $450ish for a C2 chip.

What MS setup should I run? Im looking at DIYAutotune and they have BUNCHES of different kits to run and I cant tell the difference.


----------



## johnt2k7 (Jan 20, 2013)

It really depends on what you want to do ? if you just want to run a stock style fuel and ignition system a ms1 will work. MS2/MicroSquirt has better resolution for tuning and has 2 high current ignition outputs. So you could run waste spark with 2 ignition coils and ditch the distributor. MS3 is the same as ms2 but adds a even better resolution. Also adds onboard usb communication (you no longer need a serial connection) and it adds onboard SD Data logging. MS3 can be easily upgraded to MS3X by adding a plug and play addition to the main board in the box. Which allows 8 injector drivers, 8 coil drivers, so you could run fully sequential fuel and ignition up to 8 cylinders as well as more additional inputs and outputs.

here is a rundown of product comparison.  as well Manuals

also check out MSextra forums, you will find that their is alot of DIY features that can be added to MS2 using MSextra code (adding more injector and coil outputs as well as adding inuts like knock sensor, ect) if you are willing to solder to the main board


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

I always tell my customers to get the best megasquirt they can afford. The one thing I would stay away from is an MS1 with a v2.2 mainboard. While they are crazy cheap, they are not easy to upgrade or add modifications to. If you get a V3.0 or V3.57 MS1 it can easily be upgraded to a faster processor later on.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

Both are great answers.....Chips on a maf only forced induction car are junk period...Timing is never correct either is fueling...the computer is guessing at manifold pressure based off a calculation of o few inputs and is never correct.
Go megasquirt and never look back


----------



## LöW N SLö (Jan 15, 2013)

people make tons of power on ms compared to stock 8v motronic. 
one guy made 125whp on a stock cam motor..


----------



## SirSpectre (Mar 20, 2011)

You can do all sorts of fancy stuff with Megasquirt. Drop that distributor and go hot coils. You can make some good power on an ABA with MS. I hit 140 whp NA with e85 on MS3x.

Also note: 450 bucks for the computer, but then you need the harness, a wide band o2 for tuning, shrink tubing, tape, solder, and software to tune it with. Tuner studio is free, but the paid version is infinitely better.

After MS3 3.57, with the MS3 Extra board for sequential fuel/spark and a whole mess of outputs and in puts, a Ford EDIS coil pack, modification to run said coil pack, LC-1 wideband o2, and DIY autotune harneses I dropped $1200 on the system for the ABA 8v. Never regretted it though. 

Now I'm running it on a 16v ABA conversion going turbo with Coil on Plug. Still just as easy. You will never need software again. Remember that.

But after all said and done....DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pisuicas (Oct 4, 2011)

noobish question
awesome info. so if i dont plan to mod my stock aba a lot will the ms1 3.0 will be fine?, after getting the ecu and the harness cable, what else do i need? where can i download the maps for a stock aba 2.0?
thanks


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

pisuicas said:


> noobish question
> awesome info. so if i dont plan to mod my stock aba a lot will the ms1 3.0 will be fine?, after getting the ecu and the harness cable, what else do i need? where can i download the maps for a stock aba 2.0?
> thanks


Where in Florida are you? I'm an MS dealer/installer /tuner. You'll really want a wideband O2 sensor as well for tuning.


----------



## pisuicas (Oct 4, 2011)

Prof 315 -> pm sent


----------

